# HERCULES bikes that were made in Germany..info needed..



## jimsbeercans (Sep 6, 2020)

Bought his / hers Hurcules that were made in Germany. Had to hide them from the wife so right now I'm limited on seeing my purchase. 
I do have the manual for it but its also in German. No dates on the book to guide me on the year of the bikes.

Have you ever seen these? Has a 6 speed with the derailleur on one side and a cable where is a 3 speed on the other?? 18 speed?

Any info out there on these?? Everything is marked "H" . Fenders, pedals, lights, generators, etc.


----------



## juvela (Sep 6, 2020)

-----

Produced by Hercules Werke AG of Nurnberg.









						13. Hercules Werke AG, Nurnberg, Germany
					

Hercules Werke AG, Nurnberg, Germany The German Hercules company was a completely separate bicycle and motorcycle manufacturer, with only the name in common with its British counterpart. They made …




					herculesmuseum.wordpress.com
				




They appear to hail from the 1977-82 time.

Spots to check for date marks:

portion of stem down inside steerer

end of handlebar under grip

backside of crank arms

hub barrels

wheel rims

backside of brake calipers as here:





Here is a dreigang example from 1968 -













-----


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 6, 2020)

ok. will do that tomorrow. THANKS. Ever seen a rear hub like that??
with reflector on the pedals and 2 per wheel I figured close to that. The mixte frame "swoops up" not like the ones you see the most of..


----------



## juvela (Sep 6, 2020)

-----

the pattern of the lady's frame is termed a berceau  (french for cradle)





-----


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 8, 2020)

I had a chance to view these some more. Don't understand the rear gear hub. Its so small that maybe jus ta 2 speed then 6 on the cassette. making it a 12 speed.
 The hubs were dated 1983. 
Will eventually get to them. I hope!


----------



## juvela (Sep 8, 2020)

-----

gears -

looks like it may be a Sachs system of hybrid gearing called Orbita

search on the Sachs Orbita name and you should find some correspondences...



			The Sachs Orbit Hybrid-Gear Hub
		



-----


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 9, 2020)

thats it. Thanks for the link! 

A see pairs on ebay ask for a decent price but none SOLD in the history. Do these sell?? 
Another winter project.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 9, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Produced by Hercules Werke AG of Nurnberg.
> 
> ...




I love how the Germans put on a front fender decoration.  American brats would break them off?


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 9, 2020)

jimsbeercans said:


> Bought his / hers Hurcules that were made in Germany. Had to hide them from the wife so right now I'm limited on seeing my purchase.
> I do have the manual for it but its also in German. No dates on the book to guide me on the year of the bikes.
> 
> Have you ever seen these? Has a 6 speed with the derailleur on one side and a cable where is a 3 speed on the other?? 18 speed?
> ...




Nice tool kit.


----------



## juvela (Sep 11, 2020)

jimsbeercans said:


> thats it. Thanks for the link!
> 
> A see pairs on ebay ask for a decent price but none SOLD in the history. Do these sell??
> Another winter project.




-----

the Sachs Orbita hybrid gear system seems to be largely unknown in the U.S.

have never seen a discussion thread come up about the system on a U.S. based bicycle forum


-----


----------

